# Impulse Response Comparison [RedWirez, OwnHammer, God's Cab, + more]



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 30, 2012)

Finally got around to testing some IRs with my GSP1101 to use live. Let me state that I suck at programming drums so this is a drum track I got from killzone.

I tested some RedWirez cabs, an OwnHammer cab, Burny's Mesa Cab, Signal's God's Cab, and a random IR call "ImpulseThisOne". All impulse responses were Shure SM57 except for the OwnHammer which was "Secret Stash" and "ImpulseThisOne" which I know nothing about. 

Here's the link to the MediaFire folder which contains both the individual mp3s and a zip file (direct link) containing all of them, for however you prefer to listen.

I know this isn't the most extensive test but hopefully this will let you hear how they sound like relative to each other and give you a bit of an idea about their sound in general. Remember, I'm testing for myself as well so any opinions are welcome. 

So far, I hate the RedWirez Bogner Uberkab T75 cab. bleh


----------



## Lon (Jan 30, 2012)

LeviathanKiller said:


> Finally got around to testing some IRs with my GSP1101 to use live. Let me state that I suck at programming drums so this is a drum track I got from killzone.
> 
> I tested some RedWirez cabs, an OwnHammer cab, Burny's Mesa Cab, Signal's God's Cab, and a random IR call "ImpulseThisOne". All impulse responses were Shure SM57 except for the OwnHammer which was "Secret Stash" and "ImpulseThisOne" which I know nothing about.
> 
> ...


Exactly this impulse unfucked a guitarsound of mine majorly, so compareability is only given in the same context i'd say.


----------



## Larcher (Jan 30, 2012)

out of all of those choices I've only tried redwirez


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the Uberkab t75 impulses! you just gotta use the right mics in the right positions! 

try it with the KM84 mic on the cap edge ad 0 or 0.5 distance. Very full range, and not typically metal voiced, but it can do some seriously awesome stuff. Mix it with the Mesa cab with the sm57 in the same position, too!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 30, 2012)

edit: doublefail.


----------



## Purelojik (Jan 30, 2012)

while i do like redwirez. i sometimes find the number of choices overwhelming. i did however get the MixIR2 which is another kind of LeCab2. works well and has a pleasant interface. 

anyhow Gods cab in my opinion is so easy to work with. love that

i dunno why but the higher sampled ones from either brand work so much better. dont know why i'd use the lower ones. 

Heres a clip i did with Gods Cab SM7b and SM57 single tracked left and right
Ganesh Rao did the drums


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey, do you guys think my tone is kinda thin? I was listening to it my car and felt that it was a bit, but I don't have a bass guitar in there so I don't know really.


----------



## vejichan (Jan 31, 2012)

which redwirez cabs/god's cabs are you using specifically?


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Jan 31, 2012)

vejichan said:


> which redwirez cabs/god's cabs are you using specifically?



If I understand what you're asking correctly, then it depends on the track you listen to. I tried multiple ones each in their own track.


----------



## LeviathanKiller (Feb 3, 2012)

I still don't like the Bogner UberKab but I'm liking the KM84 microphone on the other cabs. 

On another note, only the zip file with all recordings works. I deleted the individual files because no one was downloading. Considering the zip file is only 5mb, it's not that big of a deal.
Just wanted to let anyone interested in hearing these clips know why the first link doesn't work.

Mix Check 2 [All Mp3s].zip


----------

